
Oracle to Close DynDNS - mprev
https://blogs.oracle.com/cloud-platform/dyn-upgrade-and-integration-with-oracle-cloud-infrastructure
======
dekhn
I was a happy Dyn customer for years but when I got this email, I immediately
transferred my domain to Amazon Route 53 (consolidating most of my
infrastructure in one cloud provider).

